# Going for coyotes.



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am planning on heading out on Saturday for coyotes. Looking to see if any one would care to get out with me. I have the call and an idea of where to go. Just wondering if there is anyone that would like to join me. Looking to head out very early Saturday morning. Still need to decide what areas I want to hit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Danget. Disregard my pm. I have a Christmas breakfast I'm supposed to help with. 

I'd sooooo much rather hunt


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 29, 2015)

Bdub said:


> I am planning on heading out on Saturday for coyotes. Looking to see if any one would care to get out with me. I have the call and an idea of where to go. Just wondering if there is anyone that would like to join me. Looking to head out very early Saturday morning. Still need to decide what areas I want to hit.


 Let me know, I went out today. Got on some tracks, but no dogs.


----------

